
Google’s next moonshot: union busting - Breadmaker
https://www.osnews.com/story/130973/googles-next-moonshot-union-busting/
======
itronitron
[https://medium.com/@GoogleWalkout/googles-next-moonshot-
unio...](https://medium.com/@GoogleWalkout/googles-next-moonshot-union-
busting-7bd2784dc690)

------
dlojudice
osnews.com used to be HN for me years ago

------
jbob2000
Of all the places that need a union, google is the last place I’m thinking
about. We’d be much better served by organizing a retail & fast food workers
union, rather than one to protect highly educated and highly paid employees.

~~~
lukasm
Google union is not for wage and benefits. It is to stop Google becoming evil
e.g. collaborating with Nazi China.

~~~
jbob2000
This is not what unions are for, unions protect labour. If you want to stop
google from doing business with China, then you need to work with the
government.

~~~
drewbug01
Unions are for whatever workers want them to be. That’s kinda the point.

------
drusepth
How is this a moonshot? Am I misunderstanding the article or does this just
need a better title?

~~~
lidHanteyk
Historically, corporate attempts at preventing unionization succeeded up to a
point, and that point has long passed into the fog of history. Google will
have to come up with something novel if they want to keep a union from
forming.

Remember, this is a company that was central to the "techtopus" pay-
fixing/raise-suppressing scandal. When the author says that Google will
attempt to bring their fist down hard upon their employees, the author does
not mean that Google will succeed, only that Google will try and that their
attempts will be bland but bold.

------
Animats
But you have to have a Google or Facebook account to read the source article.

